# August Acquisitions



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Figured I'd start this month off. Not hugely trad (unless you consider Lange-style timepieces trad), but it is what it is.

I received a Mido Belluna II from Jomashop in the mail yesterday- absolutely beautiful watch, IMHO:


Swiss made, ETA auto movement, deployment clasp, the works. It's absolutely stunning in person.

Now for my question:
I noticed that it has an s-shaped scuff on the left side of the case:


it doesn't seem deep (more of a scuff than a scratch), and aside from this, the watch is flawless. I understand that this is admittedly a minor hang up, but I was curious as to whether or not this might be fixable? I've tried polishing it out with a regular cleaning cloth, but it hasn't really done anything.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

That's a gorgeous watch OF and Mido generally offers some great value.

As for the scratch, I am generally pretty forgiving on things like that since I know my shoes and watches are going to get their own scuffs and scratches on them in due time. However, a scuff like that on a high polish surface would absolutely bug me, especially if it weren't one that I had put there myself! Depending on how deep it is, it could probably be buffed and polished out but I'd probably be sending that one back to Jomashop (I've heard mixed reviews on their customer service).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

just a few days ago my Beverly Hills Polo Club pink shirt came in the mail.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Semper Jeep said:


> That's a gorgeous watch OF and Mido generally offers some great value.
> 
> As for the scratch, I am generally pretty forgiving on things like that since I know my shoes and watches are going to get their own scuffs and scratches on them in due time. However, a scuff like that on a high polish surface would absolutely bug me, especially if it weren't one that I had put there myself! Depending on how deep it is, it could probably be buffed and polished out but I'd probably be sending that one back to Jomashop (I've heard mixed reviews on their customer service).


I agree - if that was sold as a new watch, that scratch is a bit too much. They should exchange it without hassle.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice shirt Howard - enjoy it.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> That's a gorgeous watch OF and Mido generally offers some great value.
> 
> As for the scratch, I am generally pretty forgiving on things like that since I know my shoes and watches are going to get their own scuffs and scratches on them in due time. However, a scuff like that on a high polish surface would absolutely bug me, especially if it weren't one that I had put there myself! Depending on how deep it is, it could probably be buffed and polished out but I'd probably be sending that one back to Jomashop (I've heard mixed reviews on their customer service).





Fading Fast said:


> I agree - if that was sold as a new watch, that scratch is a bit too much. They should exchange it without hassle.


Appreciate the feedback guys, I called them this morning and they had me send them an email with the photo of the scuff. Supposedly they'll be emailing me a return label, hopefully soon.

i may take it to a jeweler this afternoon to just get an opinion on whether or not it's something that could be completely removed, rather than go through the hassle of sending it back, but either way, I at least put the ball back in Jomashop's court.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, you didn't ask, buy IMHO, if they will take it back and send you a new one - go through he hassle as that will be the best result. Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

@ Orange Fury - you did the right thing. I agree with Fading Fast, as a new watch that would bug me A LOT. Hope they exchange without bother.

I bought another pair of Cheaney shoes.

Sorry about the crap phone pics. Essentially this in brown suede.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

^those Cheaney's are awesome!

and Jomashop sent me a prepaid return label and RMA without hassle, im dropping it off at the post office in a few minutes- thanks for the feedback gents!


----------



## LeeLo (May 22, 2014)

New to me "Made in USA" Bass Tassel Weejuns


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

orange fury said:


> ^those Cheney's are awesome!


Thanks. :beer:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Fading Fast said:


> Nice shirt Howard - enjoy it.


Thanks I will.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Two finds from Nordstrom (c)Rack yesterday.

AE chocolate suede belt (a perfect match for my suede strands:


not sure if I'm keeping this, but heavily leaning towards it- a beautiful Canali tie (that ties a gorgeous half Windsor):


----------



## jzhang0368 (Jun 7, 2016)

@orangefury nice finds! Rack should be ramping up from the Nordstrom anniversary sale returns. What'd you get the belt for? They had some AE belts for the anniversary sale but passed on them since it was still $80


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

jzhang0368 said:


> @orangefury nice finds! Rack should be ramping up from the Nordstrom anniversary sale returns. What'd you get the belt for? They had some AE belts for the anniversary sale but passed on them since it was still $80


Belt was $40- buried at the bottom of the bargain table, but no damage and exactly my size.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

orange fury said:


> Belt was $40- buried at the bottom of the bargain table, but no damage and exactly my size.


That's a good find.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Not clothing, but my wife and I acquired our 2nd son this week. This is the moment I realized we now have two boys just 25 months apart, and the battlefield is even.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

^^Congratulations! :beer:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Indeed, what a handsome family picture of the Dmontez men! A hearty congratulations to both you and your wife. :thumbs-up:


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Congratulations .....you will have so much fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Congratulations on your blessing.

Probably not very trad but received in a grail trade this week from a fellow member of tof.


Seraphin in reindeer suede ... Not really a coat as it is too light but more than an overshirt. Maybe someone knows what to call it. It is beautiful.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Pendleton Blankets and Smokey the Bear - seems pretty trad to me, so when we saw a Filson blanket combining the two, the girlfriend and I bought two - one for us, one as a gift for her parents. 82% wool / 18% cotton - it is a very heavy and decent-sized blanket. Perfect for a nap on the couch when it's a bit cold in the room.



Love the classic image:


Nice Pendleton edge detailing and the Forest Services green is classic:


And an action shot of how it will probably look at our house once the Fall comes:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Dmontez, congratulations, you have a great looking family. 

A friend of mine went from 2 children to 3 and said he and the wife had to learn to play zone as his team didn't have enough players for man-to-man anymore. 

So an even battlefield - as you called it - gives you plenty of options. You'll do great - enjoy.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I just won an auction for my _third_ pair of LHS in shell cordovan...$51!!! I'll now have the BB version in #8, and regular version in #8 and in black. I only paid $100 each for the latter in nearly new condition. So, I'm $251 all in on $2100 worth of shoes.


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

Got a new NATO strap off amazon
Fading Fast: that's an awesome blanket!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^ Thank you sir. I like your watchband as well - a classic color combo that is a classic for a reason - it looks great.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Fading Fast said:


> Pendleton Blankets and Smokey the Bear - seems pretty trad to me, so when we saw a Filson blanket combining the two, the girlfriend and I bought two - one for us, one as a gift for her parents. 82% wool / 18% cotton - it is a very heavy and decent-sized blanket. Perfect for a nap on the couch when it's a bit cold in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now when you start a fire, always think of him.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dmontez said:


> Not clothing, but my wife and I acquired our 2nd son this week. This is the moment I realized we now have two boys just 25 months apart, and the battlefield is even.


Congratulations to you and your wife!

...also, love the Frat-Balances lol



Woofa said:


> Probably not very trad but received in a grail trade this week from a fellow member of tof.
> .


Awesome garment- not sure what this would be called, but if it were me, I would wear it over a shirt as a shirtjac (kind of like how I wear LLB Chamois shirts)



Fading Fast said:


> Pendleton Blankets and Smokey the Bear - seems pretty trad to me, so when we saw a Filson blanket combining the two, the girlfriend and I bought two - one for us, one as a gift for her parents. 82% wool / 18% cotton - it is a very heavy and decent-sized blanket. Perfect for a nap on the couch when it's a bit cold in the room.


Fantastic looking blanket- I've wanted one of the camp stripe pendletons for a while, just never pulled the trigger on one.



Pentheos said:


> I just won an auction for my _third_ pair of LHS in shell cordovan...$51!!! I'll now have the BB version in #8, and regular version in #8 and in black. I only paid $100 each for the latter in nearly new condition. So, I'm $251 all in on $2100 worth of shoes.


Jealous- my size never comes up lol. I'm thinking of getting a pair of Rancourt unlined beefrolls in Color 8 calf as a stepping stone to the shell LHS


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

For a few years, I've been seeking a tie with these colors:










Yesterday, I attended the Highland Games and purchased this tie from one of the vendors. I think it's a pretty close match:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> For a few years, I've been seeking a tie with these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats beautiful- wool?


----------



## Jfrazi2 (Apr 16, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> For a few years, I've been seeking a tie with these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice tie! I would love to purchase one like it one day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks, jfrazi2. Yes, OF, it's 100% wool. Made in Scotland.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

g3org3y said:


> ^^Congratulations! :beer:





eagle2250 said:


> ^^Indeed, what a handsome family picture of the Dmontez men! A hearty congratulations to both you and your wife. :thumbs-up:





ASH said:


> Congratulations .....you will have so much fun





Woofa said:


> Congratulations on your blessing.
> 
> Probably not very trad but received in a grail trade this week from a fellow member of tof.





Fading Fast said:


> Dmontez, congratulations, you have a great looking family.
> 
> A friend of mine went from 2 children to 3 and said he and the wife had to learn to play zone as his team didn't have enough players for man-to-man anymore.
> 
> So an even battlefield - as you called it - gives you plenty of options. You'll do great - enjoy.





orange fury said:


> Congratulations to you and your wife!
> 
> ...also, love the Frat-Balances lol


Thanks Gentlemen, I do appreciate the well wishes, and congratulations. 
I think I am most excited for showing these pictures to future girlfriends, and wives. At the very least tagging our children on whatever social media platform is being used when they are of age to do so. My wife and I have a pretty dry sense of humor, and the only pictures we really have with smiles are when we are in a professional setting.

ahh, the frat balances are/were an absolute gift from above for that day. The day of the birth I was wearing a reyn spooner aloha shirt untucked into Bills M2s and my white walkover bucks, which are just as comfortable, but this picture was taken the next day when there's a plethora of family members that want to come by just so someday they can say "I remember I saw you in the hospital when you were born" the chair I was sitting in was the 1 chair in the room aside from the bed my wife was in, so the new balances were much needed when offering my chair to family members, and walking the maze that hospitals seem to be.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dmontez said:


> Thanks Gentlemen, I do appreciate the well wishes, and congratulations.
> I think I am most excited for showing these pictures to future girlfriends, and wives. At the very least tagging our children on whatever social media platform is being used when they are of age to do so. My wife and I have a pretty dry sense of humor, and the only pictures we really have with smiles are when we are in a professional setting.
> 
> ahh, *the frat balances are/were an absolute gift from above for that day.* The day of the birth I was wearing a reyn spooner aloha shirt untucked into Bills M2s and my white walkover bucks, which are just as comfortable, but this picture was taken the next day when there's a plethora of family members that want to come by just so someday they can say "I remember I saw you in the hospital when you were born" the chair I was sitting in was the 1 chair in the room aside from the bed my wife was in, so the new balances were much needed when offering my chair to family members, and walking the maze that hospitals seem to be.


i believe it- my 993's are arguably the most comfortable shoes Ive ever owned


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

@gamma68 - great tie, very nice indeed.

Another pair of Cheaney shoes. Last ones, I promise! :biggrin:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Very handsome pair of new Cheaneys, g3org3y. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health! However, I must tell you, as I sit here viewing the wonderful pics of your new Cheaneys, I am left with a growing sense of anticipation/anguish, as the wait for mine continues!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

g3org3y said:


> @gamma68 - great tie, very nice indeed.
> 
> Another pair of Cheaney shoes. Last ones, I promise! :biggrin:


I do like these georgey - which style are they exactly?


----------



## LIer (Jul 15, 2016)

gamma68 said:


> For a few years, I've been seeking a tie with these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inspired by gamma's tie, I endeavored to discover how you all get such pretty pictures into your posts. And gamma knows first-hand of my tech ineptitude, lol.










Thrifted these wool ties, gamma's tie reminded me of the middle one. I quite like them; sadly my wife does not.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Very handsome pair of new Cheaneys, g3org3y. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health! However, I must tell you, as I sit here viewing the wonderful pics of your new Cheaneys, I am left with a growing sense of anticipation/anguish, as the wait for mine continues!


Thanks eagle. :beer:

When items like these pop up on TK Maxx, I just can't help myself. Too much of a bargain to resist at only £130 (RRP £300+)



Shaver said:


> I do like these georgey - which style are they exactly?


They are Cheaney Wilfred, in mahogany.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Bought these on eBay a couple days ago, ~$25 shipped for NOS MiA campsides. These shoes are great:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> That's a gorgeous watch OF and Mido generally offers some great value.
> 
> As for the scratch, I am generally pretty forgiving on things like that since I know my shoes and watches are going to get their own scuffs and scratches on them in due time. However, a scuff like that on a high polish surface would absolutely bug me, especially if it weren't one that I had put there myself! Depending on how deep it is, it could probably be buffed and polished out but I'd probably be sending that one back to Jomashop (I've heard mixed reviews on their customer service).





Fading Fast said:


> OF, you didn't ask, buy IMHO, if they will take it back and send you a new one - go through he hassle as that will be the best result. Good luck, let us know how it goes.





g3org3y said:


> @ Orange Fury - you did the right thing. I agree with Fading Fast, as a new watch that would bug me A LOT. Hope they exchange without bother.


Update- they received the watch Wednesday. When I called today, they told me that they didn't have another one in stock, so once they finish processing the return (7-10 business days...), they'll issue me a refund or store credit. This begs the question- I haven't found a better price on this watch, should I accept the refund, or do y'all think I should get the watch back and try my luck with a cape cod cloth?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

What's the case material? Stainless? Plated? 

If it's solid metal, trying to polish it out might be a fine option. I doubt a polishing cloth is going to do it - you're probably going to use some polishing compound, something a little more aggressive. 

If it's plated, I wouldn't do it. Too much risk of rubbing through the plating.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

If you like the watch that much, go ahead and have Jomashop send it back to you (and maybe ask for a partial refund or nice discount to use towards a future purchase) and try your hand at polishing it yourself. Knowing Jomashop, the price will be difficult to beat so this may be your best option. I don't believe it's a plated case so you should be able to clean it up a bit with some Cape Cod Metal Polish or something similar and you will likely be the only one to ever know that the scratch is/was there to begin with.

In the end, after you begin to wear it more frequently, you're going to put your own scratches on it anyway.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> What's the case material? Stainless? Plated?
> 
> If it's solid metal, trying to polish it out might be a fine option. I doubt a polishing cloth is going to do it - you're probably going to use some polishing compound, something a little more aggressive.
> 
> If it's plated, I wouldn't do it. Too much risk of rubbing through the plating.





Semper Jeep said:


> If you like the watch that much, go ahead and have Jomashop send it back to you (and maybe ask for a partial refund or nice discount to use towards a future purchase) and try your hand at polishing it yourself. Knowing Jomashop, the price will be difficult to beat so this may be your best option. I don't believe it's a plated case so you should be able to clean it up a bit with some Cape Cod Metal Polish or something similar and you will likely be the only one to ever know that the scratch is/was there to begin with.
> 
> In the end, after you begin to wear it more frequently, you're going to put your own scratches on it anyway.


The case is stainless. I went ahead and called Jomashop and am having them ship it back to me, they haven't even unpacked it yet. With how good the price was and how little availability there seems to be, I figure I'll just take my chances with a cape cod cloth (or take it to a jeweler to see if they can buff it out).


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

These -









Northamptonshire alternative to Alden tassel in calf, at half the price.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> Update- they received the watch Wednesday. When I called today, they told me that they didn't have another one in stock, so once they finish processing the return (7-10 business days...), they'll issue me a refund or store credit. This begs the question- I haven't found a better price on this watch, should I accept the refund, or do y'all think I should get the watch back and try my luck with a cape cod cloth?


Take the refund! Blessing in disguise.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLMike said:


> Take the refund! Blessing in disguise.


Eh, I know it's not to everyone's taste, but I like it. Some of my favorite watches are the AL&S Lange 1 and Glashutte PanoReserve and PanoMaticLunar- this has a similar aesthetic without the mortgage of a price tag. Plus, I think Mido is a very underrated brand


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Some of you may remember that, this winter, I purchased a couple of sweaters from North Sea Clothing London (a gift for my girlfriend's dad for Xmas and one, on sale in January for me). The company uses traditional patterns (and notes any updates) to create classic navy and submariner sweaters made of heavy wools and cottons.

They are very well made, very heavy and very impressive in person. I just picked up the two below from their really well-priced summer sale. The first is for my girlfriend's dad and second is for me )).

Company description: _A Norwegian Pattern shawl collar jumper, slightly heavier than the submariner knit for when you need to be super warm. _





And mine, Company description:_The Convoy cable knit wool sweater. __We have wanted to make this for some time. It started when we found an old 1940s pattern for this piece of knitwear. __This garment was originally hand knitted by wives, mothers and girlfriends of their men serving on the cold north Atlantic convoys during world war 2.
_




And they come in this neat bag:


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

Was in London this week and picked up a J. Keydge slack jacket in brown and navy from John Simon's shop. They fit like a dream. (The sale price, coupled with the weak pound, was nice too.)


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow, those are some nice sweaters!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

CornoUltimo said:


> Wow, those are some nice sweaters!


Thank you very much, there are still some available on sale - both the styles I bought and others:

https://www.northseaclothing.com

The one for her dad will be for him for Xmas this year - it always seems odd when we're doing it, but buying Xmas gifts on sale in August is a good way to save.


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Great sale at Armani today, Armani Suit, shirt and tie all for $799


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you very much, there are still some available on sale - both the styles I bought and others:
> 
> https://www.northseaclothing.com
> 
> The one for her dad will be for him for Xmas this year - it always seems odd when we're doing it, but buying Xmas gifts on sale in August is a good way to save.


Most, or at least the ones on sale all looked too heavy-weight for our wimpy California winters. It's a shame, but missing out on snow and freezing temperatures is worth skipping out on a few sweaters


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

ASH said:


> Great sale at Armani today, Armani Suit, shirt and tie all for $799
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:fool:


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Tradtastic!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Since my Cole Haan bit loafers burned out on me a little over a year ago, I've wanted to get another pair of bits (but something nicer than CH). Received these in the mail today, AE Verona II's:


the price was right, and they fit like a glove


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Very comfortable shoes indeed....wear it in good health


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Great suit ASH, very nice.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


>


Nice shoes. I've been thinking of getting a pair myself.

Did you acquire them via eBay, the Shoebank, or other?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Nice shoes. I've been thinking of getting a pair myself.
> 
> Did you acquire them via eBay, the Shoebank, or other?


Thanks! They're from eBay- NIB firsts from a private seller (not AE's eBay acct)


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Thanks! They're from eBay- NIB firsts from a private seller (not AE's eBay acct)


Cool. What's the difference between the AE Verona and Verona II?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Cool. What's the difference between the AE Verona and Verona II?


Different bit- the Verona II has a more traditional bit (similar to Gucci) in matte silver.

edit: the Verona (eBay pic)-


Verona II:


----------



## Ole Hickory (Jan 12, 2008)

Wait for it....

The Bizarro World (also known as htraE, which is "Earth" spelled backwards) is a fictional planet appearing in American comic books published by DC comics. Introduced in the early 1960s, htraE is a cube-shaped planet, home to Bizarro and companions, all of whom were initially Bizarro versions of Superman, Lois Lane and their children and, later, other Bizarros including Batzarro, the World's Worst Detective.

In popular culture "Bizarro World" has come to mean a situation or setting which is weirdly inverted or opposite to expectations.

I guess I'm going to be that guy- but what has happened here?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Old Hickory,
I'm confused. Are you saying you don't like the redesign of the AE Verona, as the Verona II design? Or do Snaffle-bit Loafers just not fit with your definition of Trad?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Armani suit, Italian loafers. I kinda get his point.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll be the first to admit that bit loafers are on the fringes of the Trad canon, if not outside. The Armani suit is not Trad whatsoever. 

Quite a bit of "non-Trad" has been creeping into this forum for some time now.


----------



## LIer (Jul 15, 2016)

Perhaps the fashion forum needs an "acquisitions" thread. And possibly a thrift exchange, too?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Is it absolutely essential that the items chaps are pleased to have obtained align with the doctrine? There is a 'music' thread on this side of the forum which seems to be free to all comers. Must the proud acquisitions be Trad-centric?

Not that I have a dog in this race, my own rate of purchase is negligible enough to be considered non-existent......


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Quite a bit of "non-Trad" has been creeping into this forum for some time now.


 Since I don't post pictures myself, I am not in a position to complain, but no doubt I agree.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm still just amazed that AE offers two types of bits for its bit loafer - that's like "in the day" when they made extra-long suits jackets in addition to short, regular and long.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Fading Fast said:


> I'm still just amazed that AE offers two types of bits for its bit loafer - that's like "in the day" when they made extra-long suits jackets in addition to short, regular and long.


They don't make two types. The II replaced the original Verona.


----------



## Ole Hickory (Jan 12, 2008)

I do not intend to be hurtful or mean but BHPC & Armani are not TRAD. 
I don't see a sack (jacket or suit), blucher, or anything from any of the stayed shops. 
AE is great - don't get me wrong but most of these acquisitions are not really TRAD or TNSL. 
I honestly suspect (& hope) more than a few the posts are gaffs.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll be the first to admit that the Mido I posted at the beginning of the thread isn't remotely trad- it's a solid Swiss-made watch from the Swatch portfolio that takes design cues from far more expensive watches that I love (the AL&S Lange 1 and Glashutte PanoMatic line). I get that it's not to everyone's taste and can appreciate that- but I bought it for myself and appreciate it for what it is.

As for the bit loafers, I'll agree on the fact that they're on the edge of trad (and I would argue more accepted in preppy circles), but I don't agree that they're completely outside of trad. If it was a Ferragamo loafer- absolutely. But this is practically identical to the historical Gucci loafer (and I've heard far better made), as well as made in Italy. They may not be to everyone's taste (like tassel loafers, which I like as well), but I've seen plenty of pictures from the late 60's of "trad" men wearing them with 3/2 jackets and ocbds. Even if the OPH was tongue in cheek, the bit loafer got a mention in there as a country club shoe for the post-collegiate man.

i don't know, to each their own, but at the end of the day, I like them and bought them for myself. It's been known and commented on often enough around here that I mix trad and modern elements. I wear shorts, I wear lots of stuff that leans more preppy (pastel chinos, critter pants, etc), and I wear slimmer fits than most people here prefer. I wear suits with a spread collar and own a multitude of printed, Ferragamo-style ties. I own more Patagonia gear than I should probably admit to, and I have several pairs of jeans in my closet. I wont pretend that anyone will ever mention me in the same sentence as Roycru/Billax/etc, and I'm okay with that- Im comfortable with the image I project to people, and I dress the way that I do because I have varied tastes and enjoy it. it is what it is. Sorry for the ramble/rant.


----------



## fireworks (Sep 3, 2014)

OF, I think your posts were more than acceptable for this thread.

Many of us (myself included) mix and match the classic trad staples with modern items that feel ideologically consistent with the style. The acquisitions thread is a great way to see how you (and others) are pursuing your own style. As a result, I really enjoy your posts and think they add a lot of value to this forum.

Many of us already have a pretty good sense what _Purist _Trad looks like..._Pluralist _Trad, on the other hand, is where things can become interesting again.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Years ago I learned that Adidas was discontinuing their Ghost-rider II athletic shoe design. It was my favorite gym/running shoe. In a moment of panic, I went out and purchased every remaining pair I could find, locally. Having recently been experiencing added foot and knee discomfort during our daily exercise routines, I was forced to conclude my long term affair with the Ghost-rider II's was at an end and that it was time to find a replacement. Based on the good experiences I have read herein of members with New Balance products, I decided to give them a try and just yesterday, purchased a pair of their MX623WN3 Training shoes. Today it's off to the gym for their inaugural workout! Wish me luck...I really hate change! LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

fireworks said:


> OF, I think your posts were more than acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Many of us (myself included) mix and match the classic trad staples with modern items that feel ideologically consistent with the style. The acquisitions thread is a great way to see how you (and others) are pursuing your own style. As a result, I really enjoy your posts and think they add a lot of value to this forum.
> 
> Many of us already have a pretty good sense what _Purist _Trad looks like..._Pluralist _Trad, on the other hand, is where things can become interesting again.


+1 .


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

fireworks said:


> OF, I think your posts were more than acceptable for this thread.
> 
> Many of us (myself included) mix and match the classic trad staples with modern items that feel ideologically consistent with the style. The acquisitions thread is a great way to see how you (and others) are pursuing your own style. As a result, I really enjoy your posts and think they add a lot of value to this forum.
> 
> Many of us already have a pretty good sense what _Purist _Trad looks like..._Pluralist _Trad, on the other hand, is where things can become interesting again.





Fading Fast said:


> +1 .


....and an additional +1. I certainly couldn't say it any better than did member fireworks.


----------



## jzhang0368 (Jun 7, 2016)

One could classify Tennis as a Trad sport no? Signed Serena Williams racket (racquet?) with certificate of authenticity for $250 at an estate sale. Will either be 1) awesome hanging in my house or 2) vacation money


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

My finished case from Simon Baker, ready to be shipped from Scotland. Just in time for my new academic posting in September.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

That ⇧ is one handsome looking case. Congratulation and best of luck in your new posting,

Your case - which looks awesome right now - will only look better with time and wear.


----------



## LIer (Jul 15, 2016)

^^ Beautiful. Good luck in your new position.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

straw sandals said:


> My finished case from Simon Baker, ready to be shipped from Scotland. Just in time for my new academic posting in September.


That is absolutely gorgeous, congrats!

Got my Mido back today- I'm very happy with it. The scuff isn't as bad in real life as it appeared in the pictures, so I'm ignoring it:


engraved deployment clasp:


ETA 2825 movement with Geneva stripes:


It'll go well with my bit loafers :devil:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^It's good to hear you were able to get your watch back. The watch face presents a wonderfully interesting design that, I suspect, will garner many future compliments! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been looking for a new backpack for awhile now and tried to find something vintage that worked, but couldn't as the truly trad looking vintage ones are so much bigger than what we use today because, back then, they were truly "backpacks" used to pack in a lot of stuff to hike with - versus today how many, like me, use them as daily casual "briefcases."

I really wanted a vintage Swiss Army one - as I love the style and material, but the size of those is just too big. Hence, after a long search, I settled on this fellow below from Tanner Goods because he (1) has a Swiss Army echo in the material (water-resistant canvas) and color, (2) has a vintage vibe in the simple, but not contemporary, style, (3) has really nice details in the leather closure, rope pull and brass stud and zippers and (4) was the right size for me.

Just arrived yesterday, so I haven't used him yet - but he looks and feels really nice. I think he'll only look better with age.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Just got in this ethrift. Had to pay up for this but I cannot tell you how nice it is. Thickest, softest cashmere sweater I have ever seen.


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

The ties are both thrift finds and the flannel was from the latest round of LLBean sales a few weeks back


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Woofa said:


> Just got in this ethrift. Had to pay up for this but I cannot tell you how nice it is. Thickest, softest cashmere sweater I have ever seen.


I ran across a Brunello Cucinelli cashmere cardigan a while back- incredible stuff. The $600 was way more than I wanted to pay (though it was marked down from $2k...), but still.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Yeah, I had to pay way up and it was not easy as I have become used to thrift prices. But, I was looking for a signature BC piece and it was thrift funded so that made it easier to take. Hoping for a cold winter here in Texas.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Woofa said:


> Yeah, I had to pay way up and it was not easy as I have become used to thrift prices. But, I was looking for a signature BC piece and it was thrift funded so that made it easier to take. Hoping for a cold winter here in Texas.


That is a beautiful sweater. If it makes you feel any better, I live very close to one of BC NYC stores and, while I enjoy looking in its window, I won't go inside as it's one of those super ridiculously expensive stores where they don't have that many items (they don't sell this stuff in bulk), the sales help is dressed ten times nicer than I ever have been and the vibe is private club / if you have to ask you can't afford it - not me in any way. So congrats, even if you paid more than your usual thrift, I'm sure you got great value.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been pretty MIA since it's officially summer casual here and stooped to T-shirt level in the office.

Not sure if it's an acquisitions but I bought the ring LOL

And she said yes.

Celebrated at Daniel afterwards in NYC


----------



## LIer (Jul 15, 2016)

Congratulations! All the best to you and your bride-to-be. And yes, that's some acquisition!


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Congrats!! That ring is beautiful, I love non traditional stones for engagement rings.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Congratulations - a ring, champagne, flowers and dinner at Daniel - well done sir. 

I wish you both the best for a lifetime of happiness together.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

LIer said:


> Congratulations! All the best to you and your bride-to-be. And yes, that's some acquisition!





Woofa said:


> Congratulations.





WillBarrett said:


> congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Dmontez said:


> Congrats!! That ring is beautiful, I love non traditional stones for engagement rings.





Fading Fast said:


> Congratulations - a ring, champagne, flowers and dinner at Daniel - well done sir.
> 
> I wish you both the best for a lifetime of happiness together.


Thank you! Daniel was really great! And customizing the ring was quite an adventure. It really is a whole different world. I have now become a semi-amateur sapphire expert thru the process. LOL


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

my small bottle of Cuba Blue


----------



## TDWat (Aug 31, 2012)

sskim3 said:


> I have been pretty MIA since it's officially summer casual here and stooped to T-shirt level in the office.
> 
> Not sure if it's an acquisitions but I bought the ring LOL
> 
> ...


Judging from the ring and "Keep Calm," were you going for the Princess Diana theme? Looks good either way- a nice change-up from the typical diamond!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratulations sskim3!!!!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

sskim3 said:


> I have been pretty MIA since it's officially summer casual here and stooped to T-shirt level in the office. Not sure if it's an acquisitions but I bought the ring LOLAnd she said yes. Celebrated at Daniel afterwards in NYC


That's awesome man, congratulations!! And that is a gorgeous ring!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
....and paraphrasing the lyrics of that iconic song by Karen and Richard Carpenter, sskim3 you and your beloved "have only just begun!" May you look forward to a blessed future...Congratulations.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

TDWat said:


> Judging from the ring and "Keep Calm," were you going for the Princess Diana theme? Looks good either way- a nice change-up from the typical diamond!


Well the ring was Princess Diana inspired since she likes sapphires over diamonds. The "Keep Calm" phrase is more of a Doctor Who reference where the original quote was "Keep calm and don't blink". The phrase has become quite a meme.



TweedyDon said:


> Congratulations sskim3!!!!





orange fury said:


> That's awesome man, congratulations!! And that is a gorgeous ring!





eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ....and paraphrasing the lyrics of that iconic song by Karen and Richard Carpenter, sskim3 you and your beloved "have only just begun!" May you look forward to a blessed future...Congratulations.


Thank you guys!

I wish I had more trad stuff to post but this summer has been very lackluster with a lot of t-shirts. I blame the casualness of the office.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

sskim3 said:


> I wish I had more trad stuff to post but this summer has been very lackluster with a lot of t-shirts. I blame the casualness of the office.


T-shirts to work? In an office? Why? Sorry, that just doesn't compute.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

sskim3 said:


> The "Keep Calm" phrase is more of a Doctor Who reference where the original quote was "Keep calm and don't blink". The phrase has become quite a meme.


More of a "WWII English propaganda" thing, actually:










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keep_Calm_and_Carry_On


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Reuben said:


> More of a "WWII English propaganda" thing, actually:


^Exactly. Doctor Who say huh??


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got this in yesterday- PRL Made in Italy (so Caruso, I think?) tweed sportcoat:


(The lapel doesn't roll that high IRL, it just went weird for the picture)

only two buttons, no patch pockets, darted, and double vented, but completely unlined and unstructured- it's super comfortable and fits remarkably well. The jacket is 100% wool, but the fabric has a slight amount of stretch to it, so it almost feels like I'm wearing a cardigan. It's pretty neat IMHO.

also, if I really wanted to, the cuffs could easily be turned into working cuffs.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, that is a really good find. I love unlined-tweed as, in today's over heated indoors, it makes it easier to keep the jacket on. Also, that's just a handsome looking jacket. Enjoy.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks FF!

forgot to add this a few days ago, finally got a chance to try out a Criquet polo:


I'm working on replacing all my PRL custom fit shirts- basically, I've felt like the sleeves on those are too short recently. This is a pretty neat shirt. I tried both the small and medium- though I preferred the sleeve length of the medium (the small hits me mid- bicep, the medium goes to just above my elbow), the small fit way better though out the body (not slim, but not too loose- I was swimming in the medium).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

In my ongoing quest for greater wearing comfort, I seem to be getting into (in a big way!) cotton-poly, vented fishing shirts for casual daily wear. Yesterday I picked up four additional "World Wide Sportsman" Free cast Shirts from Bass Pro, adding to the three I had purchased from Orvis previously. I am an Orvis fan , but the Bass Pro shirts seem to be of comparable quality, wear just as comfortably and cost just half of what the Orvis shirts cost ($40 vs $80)! That's my kind of comfort.....and value. :thumbs-up:

PS: Does this mean I might have to turn in any Trad cerds I might have previously earned? LOL.


----------



## fshguy (Jun 18, 2013)

Eagle,
Has it been a year since your move? Easily enough time to slip toward the southern prep niche. Next on the list, Costas and an SEC visor.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> In my ongoing quest for greater wearing comfort, I seem to be getting into (in a big way!) cotton-poly, vented fishing shirts for casual daily wear. Yesterday I picked up four additional "World Wide Sportsman" Free cast Shirts from Bass Pro, adding to the three I had purchased from Orvis previously. I am an Orvis fan , but the Bass Pro shirts seem to be of comparable quality, wear just as comfortably and cost just half of what the Orvis shirts cost ($40 vs $80)! That's my kind of comfort.....and value. :thumbs-up:
> 
> PS: Does this mean I might have to turn in any Trad cerds I might have previously earned? LOL.


No shame, I love my Columbia fishing shirts. I've spent the past several weekends in those and Baggies.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

New AE McAllisters in merlot came in from Shoebank today:


the only issue is that the vertical stitching on the left her counter isn't straight, and the dent on the back of the right shoe:


pretty happy with them other than that, just glad I could get my hands on a discontinued color.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

⇧ Are they "seconds" and priced accordingly (I'm not familiar with the Shoebank)? If so, I'd live with those issues as that seems to be the trade-off of buying seconds, but not if I paid full price. They are nice shoes overall.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Are they "seconds" and priced accordingly (I'm not familiar with the Shoebank)? If so, I'd live with those issues as that seems to be the trade-off of buying seconds, but not if I paid full price. They are nice shoes overall.


These are seconds and were less than half of retail, so it's not a huge issue to me. I've seen far worse on seconds


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

RL Purple Label raincoat from the web site. Substantially marked down. Beautiful piece.


----------



## IT_cyclist (Oct 17, 2015)

peterc said:


> RL Purple Label raincoat from the web site. Substantially marked down. Beautiful piece.


Pix or it didn't happen!


----------

